# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > CTC 3D Printers >  Resetting my printer

## Exodux1

I purchased the CTC Duplicater 4 dual a week ago. I was producing nice prints using Autodesk Fusion 360, which has a "make" tab. On this program it allowed to use one one extruder, so after doing some research, I downloaded ReplicatorG onto my printer because it would let me use both extrudes. Since I have done that, my printer is frozen, the LED screen shows 2 horizontal bars, the buttons do not work but the heated build plate gets hot. The Replicator G programs appears like it is going to print, but fails every time.
My question is, can I reset my printer to the stock settings somehow? The reset button near the USB port doesn't do anything.
Thanks for your help

----------


## noiseboy72

Did you update the firmware on the printer, or just use a different slicing program? If you updated the firmware, it sounds like you have the wrong type for the printer. Have a look at the Sailfish info sticky about this.

TBH, you are normally better just printing off SD card rather than by USB. What happens if you fire up the printer without an SD card or USB connected?

----------


## Exodux1

Noisyboy72, I did update the firmware on the printer (RepG). Im using Mac OS if that makes any difference. Been trying all sorts of things to bring this printer back to the factory settings. I agree with using a SD card, but the problem I was having( using Autodesk Fusion 360) was, it has no option for a dual extruder and the prints were coming out about 5% smaller. Im totally new to 3D printing, but not to designing on cad.
Thanks for response!

----------


## noiseboy72

It sounds like you have flashed the wrong version of the firmware. You need to make sure you use the correct version. Not sure which one this will be for your printer, but the Sailfish manual is your friend here.

I remember reading a post with someone who had had exactly the same problem as you. He reflashed the printer to the correct version and all was well again. Sods Law, I cannot find the info now!!

----------


## FarrajSalihDeeb

> Noisyboy72, I did update the firmware on the printer (RepG). Im using Mac OS if that makes any difference. Been trying all sorts of things to bring this printer back to the factory settings. I agree with using a SD card, but the problem I was having( using Autodesk Fusion 360) was, it has no option for a dual extruder and the prints were coming out about 5% smaller. Im totally new to 3D printing, but not to designing on cad.Thanks for response!


I have a Mac OS too, it doesn't matter.

----------

